
Forget Technical Debt–Here's How to Build Technical wealth - kiyanwang
http://firstround.com/review/forget-technical-debt-heres-how-to-build-technical-wealth/
======
SteveWatson
A pop-up that obscures the entire page.

~~~
jtrtoo
It easily is clicked away. (Not that that makes a great experience.) The
article itself is worthwhile, both in breadth and depth.

